# Trade Deadline Less than a month away. What to do?



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

With the trade deadline around the corner, what do the rockets do? I know some of the mods are going to get peeved at me but, I will keep my "Trade TMAC NOW!" initiative going until he wins a playoff series or he is gone.



> Rod Thorn, meanwhile, is in a tough spot. He would prefer to trade Vince Carter, according to GMs around the league, but Carter's contract is very unappealing. And if he trades Kidd, it would mark the start of a major reconstruction job, because the teams that want him most -- Dallas, Cleveland and the Lakers -- aren't willing to carve into their nucleus to acquire Kidd.


Here it goes. With New Jersey now open to trading Kidd and wanting to trade Carter this is my proposal.

Houston Trades: TMAC/Battier/MJames/Francis/#1 pick 2008
NJ Trades: Kidd/VC

The only major loss for Houston is really Battier. We would lose our lock down defender on the perimeter.

Before you say it, I know Jefferson and Battier are SF's but, Jefferson is a pretty big SF so, he can also play some PF when both are in the game together.

What are some other trade options?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Find someone that wants Snyder and/or James.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Find someone who is stupid.
Kevin McHale, I'm looking your way.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

They can keep Vince Carter, "Half-man, half-hearted"..i don't want him. It's bad enough we have his softy cousin, Tracy McLady..aka T-Pain..


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Damn, my bad, didn't realize VC has 3 years remaining. I was initially looking at him as a temporary replacement for TMac's offense. Not for 3 more years and at the expense of Battier.

How about bringing Boki and Wright in with Kidd. We can keep Battier.

TMac/James/Francis/Snyder/1st and 2nd round 08 picks for Kidd/Boki/Wright

I think Boki would fit well in Rick's offense. (ala Peja) NOT SAYING HE IS AS GOOD AS PEJA though.

Cornholio - We give up our 1st and 2nd round picks because we are giving them James and Snyder.:yay:

Thoughts???


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

You can put me with the people that don't want T-Mac traded.


...and there IS someone that wants Snyder, apparently:



> Like all teams, the Cavs have been engaged in trade talks ahead of next month's deadline. According to two different league sources, *the Cavs have inquired about Houston Rockets wing Kirk Snyder*, who is out of coach Rick Adelman's rotation, and Portland Trail Blazers point guard Jarrett Jack. Nothing appears imminent.


Link


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

DP.- Sorry


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Kirk for a Cleveland's second round pick maybe? I just don't see anyone on that team that could help us? I also wouldn't trade for anyone that wasn't an expiring contract either. Interesting.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Damn, my bad, didn't realize VC has 3 years remaining. I was initially looking at him as a temporary replacement for TMac's offense. Not for 3 more years and at the expense of Battier.
> 
> How about bringing Boki and Wright in with Kidd. We can keep Battier.
> 
> ...


I like the way you're thinking.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I want Kirk to stay because he can really score off the dribble. At the SG/SF spot we have TMAC & Wells who can really penetrate. Novak Battier Head are allspot up shooters.

Next season Wells contract ends. SO we are only left with TMAC (if he isnt traded) So Snyder will be a good addition.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> I want Kirk to stay because he can really score off the dribble. At the SG/SF spot we have TMAC & Wells who can really penetrate. Novak Battier Head are allspot up shooters.
> 
> Next season Wells contract ends. SO we are only left with TMAC (if he isnt traded) So Snyder will be a good addition.


I can appreciate that. Fine replace Snyder with Head in my scenario.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Other than trading Kirk Snyder, Mike James, and Steve Francis, I doubt we will make any big move. Relax, (or keep worrying?) we are not going after any big name.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Bring'in this thread back around since we are getting closer to the deadline and some trades have gone down that impact the Western Conference.

With Houston now is a 3-way tie with GS and Denver for the 7th or 8th playoff spot I was thinking we are in a pretty good position now to get one of those spots. That being said, PG in the playoffs is still an issue. Not comfortable if AB is on the playoff roster.

Trade thought:

Houston Trades: James/Francis/Snyder/Hayes/Head/1st and 2nd round picks 2008
Clippers Trade: Cassell/Thomas

With the exception of Hayes and Luther the other three players not even getting any PT. I'm throwing the picks in because our 1st rounder is going to be low 20's. Not worried about the scoring because both Cassell and Thomas can score the ball. Even though we loose Hayes (sorry HayesFan) we have Landry to make up for his hustle. Houston also getting two playoff tested veterans. I MIGHT even consider two first round picks only because James is in the deal and Francis also has one more year.

Clippers are not going to buyout Cassell so why not get two solid contributors in Hayes/Head and a 1st/2nd round picks?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thats a lot to give up for only 2 players, and one being a very old dinosaur...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We don't have 2nd round picks for this year's draft.



> Thats a lot to give up for only 2 players, and one being a very old dinosaur...


...and the other injury-prone.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Hopefully Houston can drop some of the garbage sitting on the bench. Maybe a McGrady blockbuster, but I doubt it.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Snyder would like trade



> Forward/guard Kirk Snyder, who has played in only nine games this season, said his agent has told Rockets general manager Daryl Morey that he would welcome a trade, though he stopped short of asking to be dealt.
> 
> "It's been a really difficult situation," said Snyder, who is in the last season of his contract. "Obviously I'm not playing so I can't really show other teams what I'm about, what I truly have. It's going to take a team to take kind of a gamble. From a business perspective, I understand that."
> 
> ...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I have been a fan of Snyder, but there just isn't a a place for him on this team. 

Lets send him for Artest


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I have been a fan of Snyder, but there just isn't a a place for him on this team.
> 
> Lets send him for Artest


LOL Snyder for Artest I would do that trade.

If he wants to get more play time I understand that and I would be okay with him going.

Truthfully though is anyone worried about our SG/SF position? I am only really worried about our PG position. Artest blew us up last game but that was because he was playing PF. We should have had Bonzi Landry too more agile players guarding him more. 

PS while Landry missed alot of shots. He added energy to the team but he still only got 13 mins.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I like Snyder too. If he goes I hope he gets some burn.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The only way we get rid of our garbage is to include pieces like Chuck, Luther, or picks. Cassell answers your starting/backup PG role with offense too. Tim Thomas is a tweener SF/PF and can make a guy like Duncan have to come out to the 3pt line to defend or he will fill it up from out there.

You are right though, considering two first round picks was a bit much. Considering what I have proposed, I would make this trade because Snyder is never going to get a chance here Chuck was never the answer at PF and we now have Landry behind Scola and is Luther really such a huge loss with his tiny little basketball IQ?

If we need another shooter to open the floor up even more his name is Steve Novak! I'm just really thinking about any deals Houston could make now that aren't to crazy.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Chuck was never the answer at PF and we now have Landry behind Scola


Who you want to put on Artest last night if you trade Chuck? 

Matador Bonzi?

Slight Battier?

No D in Tmac?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Who you want to put on Artest last night if you trade Chuck?
> 
> Matador Bonzi?
> 
> ...


That wouldnt be a problem if we would just trade for Artest


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

What about trying to get TJ Ford?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We have a player very similar to Ford in Brooks.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Snyder would like trade


> Forward/guard Kirk Snyder, who has played in only nine games this season, said his agent has told Rockets general manager Daryl Morey that he would welcome a trade, though he stopped short of asking to be dealt.
> 
> "It's been a really difficult situation,'' said Snyder, who is in the last season of his contract. "Obviously I'm not playing so I can't really show other teams what I'm about, what I truly have. It's going to take a team to take kind of a gamble. From a business perspective, I understand that.
> 
> ...


Well, I think this is happening. Kirk wants out. We should package him with Mike James. Make it happen Morey.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

giordun said:


> We have a player very similar to Ford in Brooks.


I dont see the similarity except they are both small


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> What about trying to get TJ Ford?


Ford is injured again, isn't he?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Who you want to put on Artest last night if you trade Chuck?


HayesFan, I appreciate you sticking up for your boy. My point is only that Chuck is not a guy we can march out there every night to start. IF he had some Barkley like offense to go with the defense and rebounding then I would be OK with it. I will put this back on you simply by asking

Would you start Chuck day in and day as the starting power forward on any other contending team in the league?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Ford is injured again, isn't he?


He should be good to go for the rest of the season


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Would you start Chuck day in and day as the starting power forward on any other contending team in the league?


I don't think he should start... I never thought he would, but my point was he has a usefulness that can't be replaced at this point. It's not all about who starts.

I think eventually Landry will be able to hold his own against those players that Chuck can guard now, but if you need someone to make big defensive stops in a playoff run this year, Landry isn't going to be your guy.

Scola isn't ever going to be bulky enough or fast enough to take on guys like Artest. So defensively he has to rely on smarts and that isn't going to be enough when he's outmatched on a last second play this year.

In the off season, I would say its possible Chuck is trade bait. But for now, they need him.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> What about trying to get TJ Ford?


Calderon ?

I know, I wish...


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

I want Mike Miller, he can probably be had for cheap.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Mike would be a nice additiong. A damn good weapon off the bench. He seems like he could fit the Adelman system too.

Memphis would be all over expirings.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Snyder, James, and 2nd round pick for Miller. Luther will probably be in the deal.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> Snyder, James, and 2nd round pick for Miller. Luther will probably be in the deal.


Memphis would not want James' contract and we don't have a 2nd round pick.

Edit: ...unless we take Cardinal's contract.

I don't see how we can get Miller without trading any core guy. So how about Lowry?

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=1051~2445~130~3012&teams=29~29~10~10&te=&cash=


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Last night I dreamt that we got Jason Kidd without trading T-Mac or Yao.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

What is our infatuation with SG/SFs???????????
Arent you happy with Battier McGrady Wells Head??????????????
Thats a championship winning SF/SG combo
How would you squeeze Miller into the rotation?
Artest would force his way into the rotation but consider the reduced minutes for Bonzi Battier or TMAC.
If we could do a straight swap for Artest Battier or Artest Wells sure it would be awesome but that aint gonna happen.

The place we struggle is PG. Kidd Miller etc would be awesome additions. No to Cardinal in the Lowry trade James only has 2 years remaining Cardinal has 3 years. Plus James has a bigger upside.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> What is our infatuation with SG/SFs???????????


Exactly. I think it is the fact that there just aren't very many decent PG's available and everyone is starting to feel like we need to make a move too.

Not exactly the right place to post this but, anyone who includes Mike James in any deal would have to include a first round pick for the other team to accept.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> No to Cardinal in the Lowry trade James only has 2 years remaining Cardinal has 3 years. Plus James has a bigger upside.


James has a player option for another year.

Link


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Find someone that wants Snyder and/or James.


I feel bad because I "like everyone" as a person on the team, but it is a bussiness.

I would trade Snyder, James, Head, (possibly Hayes) to the Grizzlies for MIKE MILLER. He is on the block, we need a swingman shooter, who fits the offense more alongside Mac/Battier.
Moving James' contract will allow us to resign Bonzi, and you have a team with Youth & experience talored for Aldeman, with defense offense size in the backcourt and rebounding. 
Alston, Mac, Battier, Scola, Yao,
bench: AB, Miller, Wells, Novak/Landry, Dke


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

2 trades.

McGrady + Snyder = Joe Johnson
Battier + James + 2nd round pick = Calderon


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> 2 trades.
> 
> McGrady + Snyder = Joe Johnson
> Battier + James + 2nd round pick = Calderon


:hurl:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

What's wrong with them? I know Joe Johnson might not come in handy for us, but Calderon sure will.
McGrady goes well now, but we can't risk another injury of him. Let's trade him for 1-2 players plus draft picks and some cash.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> What's wrong with them? I know Joe Johnson might not come in handy for us, but Calderon sure will.
> McGrady goes well now, but we can't risk another injury of him. Let's trade him for 1-2 players plus draft picks and some cash.


I don't like either of those trades. I don't want to trade T-Mac unless we get a player much better than him. And the second trade, apart from the salaries not matching, would leave us with no defense in the perimeter.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Andre Miller trade

Artest trade

Another Artest trade

These are the trades I would go with


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Shane is going no where. The only one that might be possible is your first trade for Miller.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

edyzbasketball said:


> 2 trades.
> 
> McGrady + Snyder = Joe Johnson
> Battier + James + 2nd round pick = Calderon


Theres no way the Raptors let Calderon go for Battier and Mike James. Toronto had James once and did not like his style of PG.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Much of general manager Daryl Morey's work has been in trying to find a home for rarely used Kirk Snyder, who has said he would welcome a trade.
> 
> But the Rockets went through an offseason overhaul of much of their roster. Even though only one starter has changed, with Luis Scola replacing Chuck Hayes, they changed half their rotation with the addition of rookies Aaron Brooks and Carl Landry, the trade for Scola and revitalization of Wells.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> McGrady + Snyder = Joe Johnson


I think everyone just wants to know what else Houston gets?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Sacramento is weighing offers for Ron Artest, but unlike the deal that sent Mike Bibby to Atlanta largely for expiring contracts, the Kings have sought an impact player for Artest, who has said he would opt out of his contract after this season.


Knowing that Artest is going to opt out of his contract Sacramento might have to back off of their demand for an impact player in return. If Sacramento doesn't pull off a trade by the deadline Houston can go back to them after April 16th and offer up TMac/Mike James for Brad Miller/Artest/TLue/LWright. (Lue/Wright expiring, Miller would be Yao's backup after Deke retires and if Artest doesn't workout it then so be it. Lue/Wright would give us some cap flexibility.)


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> Shane is going no where. The only one that might be possible is your first trade for Miller.


If there is a Battier for Artest straight trade then you do it. There is no way anyone anyone would choose Battier over Artest. We have strong connection to Battier but we want to win a championship Artest would get us closer.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Can we still trade Sura's contract? or is he off?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Can we still trade Sura's contract? or is he off?


We waived him, so he's off.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'd hate to give up our prized rook, but I'm willing to do Brooks/Snyder/James + conditional 1st for Artest at this point. We NEED Artest to compete with the big boys, no ifs or buts about it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I'd hate to give up our prized rook, but I'm willing to do Brooks/Snyder/James + conditional 1st for Artest at this point. We NEED Artest to compete with the big boys, no ifs or buts about it.


I would do that in a heartbeat. Maybe, just MAYBE I would throw in Head as well only if needed.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Ron had 29pts on 9-12 shooting, and 7rebs 3asst 3stls against the Hawks tonight. Really showcasing himself before the trade deadline... even if he doesn't go to us, pleaaaase don't let him go to anyone of our rivals in the West.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Damnnit. Bye Bonzi, hello... Bobby Jackson.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Does this mean someone at PG is expendable for Artest? 

Alston or Brooks????


----------

